
The Best Programming Books of September 2015 - bodiam
http://codepancake.com/the-best-programming-books-of-september-2015/
======
msie
I'm questioning many of the books in this list. "The C Programming Language"?
How is that timely? And the description for that book is lifted from the
Amazon page. Oh, and the links are affiliate links too. Suspicious I am.

